# Baby Mania!!



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

I cant believe the last 36 hours here. It has been crazy!! We went out of town last sept and my mother was watching our place. Well for a couple hours the buck busted through the fence, she fixed the fence and put him away. Well... it appears some funny stuff was going on then!! I went side to check on Lucy who was supposed to have her babies soon and another doe had a gorgeous black and white buck with her... 

That was yesterday well today i kept checking on our Lucy still because shes due any day now. Well I walked out this morning checked on the buck from last night he was looking good. And here sat a doe I thought had a month and a half with twins at her side. A black and white buck. And a brown doe with a white spot at her side. The buck was strong and almost standing already... but the doe was a bit weak and goopy. So I cleaned her up and assisted her in getting a meal... a bit of work and she was up and eating.... she was in a pen i knew she would go soon....

Then I look to just a pen over... and what the hec... another doe has just dropped her baby. Again I knew she was due soon but thought she had like a month. Here next to mom is a gorgeous brown moonspot doe... I was speechless...

All are doing well. Im exhausted and the doe I knew was gonna go anyday now has yet to go lol. Funny how that works.

A teaser... heres a pic of the first buck... uploading more but Im currently using dial up. Blah.










First buck again


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh love to hear of the uneventful kiddings. To bad I know exactly when mine were bred (took them once to the buck for one hour) so no sudden surprises for me.

Cant wait to see the others


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

Pokas doe. This doe was so big in the belly I thought shed have 2-3. She had one very large doe. Her doe looks like a 2 week old kid shes so big lol. I love her!!!


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

Amandas Twins

The Buck










The doe


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

All just darling! The moonspotted doe...  

Congrats!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!! That's definitely how it goes. The one you knew would go first is last. Never fails! Congrats on all those gorgeous babies! LOVE the ears!!!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

aww they're adorable! Just wondering though, is there something up with the doeling's leg in the last picture?

LW


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

lesserweevil said:


> aww they're adorable! Just wondering though, is there something up with the doeling's leg in the last picture?
> 
> LW


Her brother was born with most of the strength it seemed, and she was pretty weak on her legs for the first like 3 hours. But we helped her with feedings and she is fine now. 

Thank you everyone. Im proud. Neighbors have come over and looked and just loved them. Already had two people wanting the moonspotted doe lol. Keep haviong to say sorry shes not for sale. One guy was like my life wants her... how much to sell her lol


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

helmstead said:


> All just darling! The moonspotted doe...
> 
> Congrats!


I love her too. The other side of her is more spotted. Need to get a pic of that side lol. The other side of her face to is covered with a moonspot its sooo cute.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congratulations on all the beautiful babies! :wahoo:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Sounds like what happened here. Aren't those babies a great surprise? they are adorable.


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

sweetgoats said:


> Sounds like what happened here. Aren't those babies a great surprise? they are adorable.


It was one of the most crazy but awesome days ive had in awhile. i was grinning so bi9g with happiness lol. Gotta love the kids!! Weve had 5 lately and Im so excited. Cant wait to see them all run and play. Our other doe was born about 3 weeks ago and she wants a friend so bad lol. She had to ber bottle feed cause mom wasnt being a good mom. Great things is I learned that the 4 babies born, all 3 moms are really good moms. its nice to have it that way lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they are really beautiful........   a big congats... :thumbup:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on all the babies - they all look wonderful! At least your little ones will have alot of fun playing with thier siblings!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWW....................... how sweet!!!! They are all just adorable!! and I LOVE that Doeling!  Congrats!


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

Well I must have been right about Lucys ligs. Came in for a bit, then went back out cause I LOVE watching the babies and Lucy had a very nice sized clone of herself. Shes a bit lighter in color but looks alot like her. And of course another Doe!! Hubby is disappointed. Hes like hunny you know you cant keep them all lol


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

aaawwww..... ALSO adorable!!  wow you have had a busy few days!


----------



## capi71 (Dec 7, 2008)

Congrats!! They are all beautiful!!!


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

Thank you everyone. 



So hard to know who to keep and who to sell. Was gonna keep the doe from 3 weeks ago, and the moonspot doe. But the La mancha doe is so cute... then my kids fell in love with the almost all brown doe... and she is the friendliest of the group. lol 


Im loving all these babies!!! So cute. And they are all jumping around and playing now.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

that picture is precious!

So you can only keep 1? i know the feeling. If I want to keep any I will need to sell one (or convince my parents it is a good idea for me to have 6 goats :shades: ).


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats on the new babies!!! I guess they just wanted to keep you busy  .


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Congrats! Wow, that doeling is BIG! :shocked: But maybe I'm just too used to the mini's. . . What a healthy girl.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

really nice clone LOL ...sure does look like mommy ...congrats... :greengrin:


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

Beautiful babies....Congratulations!!!! :clap: :clap:


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

Me and the kids talked the hubby into letting us keep more then just the one. Anyone have name ideas for the does?

Heres some new pics taken today


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

They really are adorable. Thank you hubby of Nubiansrus. Baby goats are like potato chips, much better by the case.


----------

